# Need to know what you think??



## Mike1950 (Apr 19, 2012)

Have a chance to buy some turning wood (wild black cherry, walnut, box elder, persimmon, mulberry) Green and sealed I know this vague but that is about all I have now. Interested-anybody?? If I get pics I will add to post.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 19, 2012)

No Mike, I don't think you will find anyone on this forum interested in wood. What gave you that idea? :dash2: 

I want to see it all but especially the persimmon if it's black heart. 

Pictures!!!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks Kevin, These are woods that I am not familar with and not being a turner- basicaly I have no clue. And YES I know PICTURES we NEED pic.....


----------



## Kevin (Apr 19, 2012)

Of the ones you listed probably persimmon will have the least interest especially with flat workers, unless it is already dried because it moves so much. But if it's black heart it will be highly desirable for turning or flat stuff. I'm not sure y'all have much black heart persimmon though. Were these woods sourced locally?


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 19, 2012)

No, they have come from the midwest. I guy I know-retired-kinda brings me hard maple e. cedar, elm, and he was talking about these. Just trying to make his drive more worthwhile. I can get dry persimon from him also. what is mulberry like-and what should I ask?? I will find out about black heart??


----------



## Kevin (Apr 19, 2012)

"Black heart" persimmon can be common persimmon or Texas persimmon. It's not a species to its own, it's just that as some persimmon trees get larger they tend to start getting that jet black streaks in the heart. It is after all a true ebony. Not many of the trees develop the black though it's kind of elusive. 

Mulberry is beautiful wood. It comes in many colors especially yellow almost like osage (osage is a mulberry) then turns darker as does osage. This was an unusual coloration for a Mulberry. One of the very first I ever milled - I had let it cook in my first spalt pile for a little while and although it didn't spalt a lot, it did do some cool stuff. 

[attachment=4445]

[attachment=4446]

As far as what questions to ask you want to k now how green or dry the wood is, what kind of shape the ends are in because if he's not familiar with preserving wood for woodworking it probably isn't sealed and is it too late? If you can get him to take some pics for you that would be ideal obviously. Make sure he snaps pics of the ends. That's where I would start anyway trying to get a visual before he trucks it over to you because if it's only firewood .....


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 19, 2012)

Very nice looking Kevin; what did you do with that??. He said It was cut and sealed. he is getting me pictures. There are both green and dry. I only want the dry flat stock but if it is nice I will get it. Also getting some elm(dry) I like elm- nice to work with.


----------



## heinz57 (Apr 19, 2012)

I'd definitely be interested in seeing what the wild black cherry looks like.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks Heinz that is what I was looking for.


----------



## Final Strut (Apr 19, 2012)

I would most definately be interested in some 8/4 in all of the above but most perticularly some persimon and some mullberry. Both make good box call material


----------



## kweinert (Apr 19, 2012)

I'd be interested in looking at the persimmon and mulberry if it's turning stock.


----------



## heinz57 (Apr 19, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Thanks Heinz that is what I was looking for.



Sure thing, cherry is one of my favorites to turn so I'm looking forward to seeing some pics.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 19, 2012)

Nope only Pine for you!!!!


----------



## LoneStar (Apr 19, 2012)

Did you just call David a Pinehugger ???


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone- I will get some pictures and proceed with getting the wood. I started the year with the idea of reducing my piles to a managable size and if I acquire this trailer load I will be able to say I have failed the reduction goal miserably. I can tell her I tried though.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 19, 2012)

Trailer will be here tomorrow. Whew- well I sure hope we have some people that want wood here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:secret2:


----------



## NeilYeag (May 16, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Thanks everyone- I will get some pictures and proceed with getting the wood. I started the year with the idea of reducing my piles to a managable size and if I acquire this trailer load I will be able to say I have failed the reduction goal miserably. I can tell her I tried though.



Remind her that an honest effort is commendable! And of course you will correct the course next time. Should work? Nah!


----------



## BarbS (May 16, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Thanks everyone- I will get some pictures and proceed with getting the wood. I started the year with the idea of reducing my piles to a managable size and if I acquire this trailer load I will be able to say I have failed the reduction goal miserably. I can tell her I tried though.



Don't worry, Mike. It looks like you have plenty of land there to put up new stacks on, and if not, she can always give up a few silly flower gardens!


----------



## Patrude (Jul 19, 2012)

Ya, Box Elder and Mulbury sound good to me, I wouild like to know more when you have info. I'll keep shecking the post


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 19, 2012)

Rich, When I saw this post -I had forgotten it- I have had wood for quite a while -just spend a lot of time outside this time of year. If you need something let me know.


----------



## Patrude (Jul 19, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Rich, When I saw this post -I had forgotten it- I have had wood for quite a while -just spend a lot of time outside this time of year. If you need something let me know.


 Thanks Mike, I would like to turn some lidded boxes, so turning stock of at least 3x3 and length to fit in a frb wourt considering. any pictures available? thanks, Rich


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 19, 2012)

Rich, I have persimmon, hard,soft maple in 3". 3" is something that I find I do not have much of. I have to get in pile and take pictures.


----------

